# A few shots from our tour of France...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's some of my fav shots from my French holi-bobs...


















I found this old boiler in amongst the flowers - Angers









If I ever need a cover for my forthcoming CD  - Cabourg, near Caen


















Both the above Ile de Noirmoutier

and no 'predictable' reference to old wrecks


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent pictures j99dub, hope you had a great time.
we're supposed to be going in two weeks today,but things 
keep eating into our money.
Still your pictures are typically french and a good reminder
of what its all about.


phil


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Lovely photos. Paul. Under 2 weeks until we head over the water, and your photos have reminded us what we'll be seeing soon ...

 

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Whereabouts was the one of you and the Guitar taken Paul ?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> Whereabouts was the one of you and the Guitar taken Paul ?


at Cabourg, not far from Caen (sorry meant to type the location in but then forgot to look it up)

Site overlooks the beach - bit pricey given the ancient services but that view in the morning and early evening makes it worth it 

ps - the Guitar at 35 years old is nearly as old as me  It was my Dads - I fancied giving it a tour as well - with so much spare time on your hands its a useful 'distraction'


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> Lovely photos. Paul. Under 2 weeks until we head over the water, and your photos have reminded us what we'll be seeing soon ...
> 
> 
> 
> Gerald


I thought I'd seen something saying you were going over - have as much fun as we did and you'll do alright I am sure 

Paul


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

What a good photographer as well as musician, although we have no proof of the latter!. I saw the handle and your places which reminded me of our trip there some years back in our 73 Bay Westy. 

We just back after 3 weeks Spain and France in the 98 T4 and we had a night at Noirmoutier out on the site at the point. Gale winds overnight, but that's what you can get from sticking your neck so far out into the atlantic. Not too impressed with the flat island, but maybe it has a charm when the sun is shining.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> ...which reminded me of our trip there some years back in our 73 Bay Westy.
> 
> .


We've done our bit in older VW's - a 1978 Converted Micro bus Type2 and a 1968 Danbury Type2 (mint as you like). We now prefer the comfort offered by the T4


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A couple more - only because they show the van


----------

